# Royal blue DTHMPK and Turquoise CTPK



## Bettasarebetta (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey guys I've decided to breed my stunning pair of plakats, for this spawn I will be using the thai method  pictures coming ASAP I will like the video of them in their conditioning jars. I just introduced the pair today

Supplies used:

1.5 gal white plastic tub
25w adjustable submersible heater
1 mini rock cave a plastic plant and a bunch of live plants
Plastic wrap
RO water
A half of a styrofoam cup and the base of a styrofoam cup cut out
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml68eJG4Vg4


----------



## Bettasarebetta (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's my female CTPK after the spawn :-D:-D:-D I'll post the link of two vids of them spawning the male is in the spawn tank so no pics yet I don't want to disturb him this is a failed embrace attempt. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nkqZatoOIDk


----------



## Bettasarebetta (Dec 21, 2013)

*Christmas babies !!!*

My fry hatched this morning merry Christmas little guys dad got some food as a Christmas gift  the little ones are the black dots around the rim of the cup


----------



## Bettasarebetta (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's the best pic I could take of one of his tiny fry they are three days old and free swimming :-D


----------



## Bettasarebetta (Dec 21, 2013)

Dad is excited to be back in his tank and is flaring at orchid


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Dad is so cute ^-^


----------



## Bettasarebetta (Dec 21, 2013)

The fry were moved to the 5 gal today and are exploring there new space i would say I have around 30-50 fry out of an estimated 50 or so eggs ! I bred the pair because they both have good top lines and nice ventral length hoping the males dorsal will help shape the females she has a few unwanted short rays at the beginning :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------

